# Clustering of additional autoimmunity behaves differently in Hashimoto's patients com



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Clustering of additional autoimmunity behaves differently in Hashimoto's patients compared to Graves' patients.

http://www.eje.org/cgi/content/abstract/EJE-10-1172v1


----------

